# Driving School - Dubai



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

My wife was previously taking driving lessons in UK on a provisional UK driving licence, but we moved to UAE before she was ready for her test.

Can someone recommend a reputable driving school in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, there aren't too many driving schools around - only 4-5 of them are allowed to operate in dubai (and charge a bomb)
if you HAVE to take classes here, there are emirates driving institute, Belhasa driving center, Dubai Driving Center, and Al Ahli and maybe more I don't know of. They have branches in a number of places, and you can get the contact details from their websites. Based from my experience and those of my colleagues, I would recommend Emirates over the others (just relatively speaking). Also, the experience has a lot to do with the individual instructor. Also, Emirates is a few hundred Dhs more expensive.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

rsinner said:


> ... Based from my experience and those of my colleagues, I would recommend Emirates over the others (just relatively speaking). Also, the experience has a lot to do with the individual instructor. Also, Emirates is a few hundred Dhs more expensive.


Thanks rsinner - I'll contact Emirates for a quote (_and then pick myself off the floor_)!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are planning to go home for a few weeks, it may be better for your wife to do an intensive driving course and take her test back home. Whilst it is more practical to learn to drive here, it is also more expensive, there is a low pass rate and they effectively teach you nothing. Additionally, when you go back home, you wife will have to take another driving test as the UAE license is not recognised by the UK. It would be a lot more difficult to pass a test then as some of things they teach you are not exactly legal in the UK (or anywhere else for that matter!) and there is also the issue that our driving skills are practically non-existent after we've been here a while.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Maz. Driving lessons in Dubai = NIGHTMARE. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Lamplighter, 

If you do decide to do your lessons here in Dubai I would advise you not to go with Al Ahli I have had an absolute nightmare trying to book lessons with them and even when I did arrange to book a lesson half the time the driver didn't turn up.

Matt


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

Emirate driving school is a pretty decent one. Even though the rates are a little higher than some others, the quality is very god.


----------

